# 2006-Salary increases



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2006)

What was your salary increase this year?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 13, 2006)

11% for me, but that included a PE raise as opposed to typical annual increase.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 13, 2006)

I got a 1.25% raise after being with the company for 3 months. I dont get a real raise until my first review which will be in April. Im hoping for ~5% at that time.


----------



## mizzoueng (Dec 13, 2006)

Don't know yet. My final review (we have about 3 total) will be today. I will find out my raise, if I get one, I've only been here about 5 months, and my bonus check. But I have to wait until 3:30 and then I could wait around until at leat 5:30 to get it.

There are a lot of smiling faces around, so I think everyone did well this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Dec 13, 2006)

I recieved a large raise on the thought of getting the PE from passing the October exam....

What a Fool I am....!!! I don't feel real confindent about passing....

Do you think that they will make me give it back..???


----------



## udpolo15 (Dec 13, 2006)

I got 25% in August as a result of passing the PE and finishing my masters.

We get our normal reviews in March so I hope my August raise doesn't impact that too much.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 13, 2006)

I made $22/hour starting. After 8 months, a 2 month delay in my 6-month review (I was uninformed there was such a thing), they bumped my pay based on performance to $23/hour. I make straight overtime, so I'm now making around $60k assuming 47 hours per week. Not bad I suppose considering that I only have 6 years of experience.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 13, 2006)

You need to add in a choice for "negative". Our salaries were cut 10% across the board due to major budget shortfalls in our government. (Even though my particular salary is 100% federally funded, but they don't care about that). I'm hoping for a PE raise (if I pass and am licensed), but I'll probably still be in the negative column.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2006)

damn that sucks


----------



## TxKat (Dec 14, 2006)

I work for a state government and we all got a legislative increase of 3%.


----------



## jd_chi02 (Dec 14, 2006)

3.3% - Thanks to the board


----------



## PEsoon2B (Dec 15, 2006)

Greater than 10%.

I went from $8.50 to $9.78/hr


----------



## rleon82 (Jan 3, 2007)

$30K+ raise after passing the P.E.


----------



## civengPE (Jan 3, 2007)

$31K Raise after passing PE and getting a new job.


----------



## rleon82 (Jan 3, 2007)

Why you have to top me by $1K? :brick:


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 3, 2007)

$0.23 / hr. raise after staying where I'm at because of failing PE


----------



## petergibbons (Jan 3, 2007)

I got 15% after passing the PE last April making my measly salary a little less measly. I get 5% more at the end of January for having 5 yrs exp.


----------



## petergibbons (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow, rleon and civengPE, those are very impressive numbers. What do you guys do? I could use a little inspiration. I've heard that one of the greatest temptations in life is to settle for too little and sometimes, sadly, I think I am settling for too little.


----------



## rleon82 (Jan 3, 2007)

Peter, I am into project management of land development in Florida. Knowlegde in permitting and drainage design is a must down here.

Keep looking you will find better employment.


----------



## civengPE (Jan 3, 2007)

Peter,

I accepted a higher position with another city. it wans't just a raise.

Rleon,

Mine was actually the same as yours, but just had to beat you! :tone:


----------



## rleon82 (Jan 3, 2007)

A good beating is always fun. :true:


----------



## ktulu (Jan 3, 2007)

:true:

I have been on the wrong side of this test three times now.....however, I managed to receive about a 10.5% raise based on performance....

Go to show that you can still earn respect without having a PE....all you have to do is your job right and work hard....Good things will come....

But I WILL conquer this thing before I die!!!!!

ktulu


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 3, 2007)

Haven't talked with "THE BOSS" yet, but there are jobs just waiting for me. Looks pretty good from where I am standing right about now.

:true:


----------



## GTScott (Jan 5, 2007)

I got 10% without asking a few days after I passed. From my research, this brings me to about 1% over what I should have been making immediately before the test. I am going to need an additional 8-10% on top of what I just got in order to not look elsewhere.

-GT


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2007)

yeah but you get to break stuff and use explosives, you cant really put a value on that.

My wifes uncle was AGR, he retired as an O-6,(also an engineer but no PE) when he retired, he had more job offers than you could shake a stick at. Not counting his full bird retirement he is billing at around $90 / hour.

So if you grunt out the army life, there is tremendous reward out there IMO.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 5, 2007)

Will have to let you know what happens after tomorrow. Meeting with the owner/boss/friend for lunch to discuss.

:true:


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 5, 2007)

4% - manufacturing boiler plate, meaning you "met expectations"

If you kissed ass and are on the good side of managment - 6-8%

If you missed some big goals, still looking at 2%

If you're on corrective action = you need to put in some extra hours, or brush up resume and 0% (there are a few engineers here) We have about 150 engineers on site?

I was hoping that the PE might be able to push me to the next technical level (T4), that used to come with some level of stock options... they just eliminated stock options for T4 and T5 grade... Now I'm not in any big hurry or motivated to go "above and beyond", besides for my own personal satisfaction... 

Best raise I ever got was about 8%. Can't complain, in 10 years, I have increased salary by about 90% from when I started.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 5, 2007)

Expecting at least 33% or more. More likely closer to 67% or possible partnership.

We shall see.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, looks like I will be looking for those side jobs since I only got $5000 raise. Can easily triple what I make (and I make more than the average) by getting my own work.

:true:


----------



## grover (Jan 6, 2007)

I got screwed this year- passed the PE, but I work for the DoD and they don't so much as reimburse test fees, letalone give me a raise or bonus.

To add insult to injury, the annual pay raise this year was only 1.81%


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone in Central Florida want to start up a new company? Join me. If I get too many replies, I will start a new thread (don't want to hijack this thread...just PM me).

Thanks.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jan 7, 2007)

Still waiting here. We will find out at the end of Feb for bonus and raise info. We haven't had a real one in 5 years.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 7, 2007)

I have yet to have the "increase" discussion with my boss, it'll most likely happen when the FL board gets off their ass and assigns me a licence number so I can actually order my stamp. I've always thought that passing the PE would mean big $$$$, and it most likely will eventually, but I doubt my boss is just going to throw vast sums of money at me just because I passed a test. He's a PE as well, so there really isn't anything that I can do for his company that he couldn't do himself if he wanted to.

I expect a modest raise, and I expect to do some hard job market shopping over the next year or so, just to see what's out there. I fully intend to do whatever I have to do to make as much money as possible for my family, so long as that doesn't mean sacrificing the precious time I am able to spend with them now with a relatively low stress 40hr a week job. Working for myself has a great deal of appeal to me, but I'm not ready to do that right away. I feel like I need a bit more experience first, but it's definitely something I'm going to keep in mind as I move forward. :beerchug


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 8, 2007)

Nada...nothing...Zero...Cero...0

The company offered a only one time incentive (&lt;= $2,000 :rotfl: ) for passing the test. When I asked for the incentive was denied to me because "you took the test at another jurisdiction" :wtf: (in other words, ignorance???...they don't know that this is a National Test or at least that is what I told to myself)

Nothing like being an outsider  . But you know what???? I still love my freaking job!!!! I am not going to make myself a name as a troublemaker over $2,000.


----------



## traffic (Jan 8, 2007)

I got 5% for an annual raise then another 5% for passing the PE


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 8, 2007)

> Well, looks like I will be looking for those side jobs since I only got $5000 raise. Can easily triple what I make (and I make more than the average) by getting my own work.
> :true:


Have you looked into the insurance situation as it would apply to side jobs? It is my understanding that if you did side work, you'd need your own insurance to cover it, which isn't a big hurdle to jump. However, if someone goes after you for a side job for whatever reason, they can also come after your main employers insurance company, since you are employed by them and covered under THEIR insurance in your day to day work. (even though you're covered under your own insurance for your side work) I have a good friend who can't do side work for that very reason. His employer told him he'd have to hit the road if he wanted to do side work.


----------



## whitley85 (Jan 9, 2007)

I've just had my review and finally found out my raise for this year. 18%! Mostly because I passed my PE. I don't get it until I get back from maternity leave, but that's fine with me. It will definately help with catching up financially from being home for 3 months. Yeah!!


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 9, 2007)

> I've just had my review and finally found out my raise for this year. 18%! Mostly because I passed my PE. I don't get it until I get back from maternity leave, but that's fine with me. It will definately help with catching up financially from being home for 3 months. Yeah!!


Awesome, that's so friggin' cool! I know how much that means to parents of young kids. Congratulations!!!! If I get 18% I'll be pretty happy for a while.

:congrats: :congrats: :w00t: :claps: :claps:


----------



## frazil (Jan 9, 2007)

Congrats, whitley! That's awesome!! :w00t:

I know I have some kind of cash award coming for passing the PE. I'm pretty sure it'll be on the order of $500. ld timer:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 9, 2007)

> > Well, looks like I will be looking for those side jobs since I only got $5000 raise.  Can easily triple what I make (and I make more than the average) by getting my own work.
> > :true:
> 
> 
> Have you looked into the insurance situation as it would apply to side jobs? It is my understanding that if you did side work, you'd need your own insurance to cover it, which isn't a big hurdle to jump. However, if someone goes after you for a side job for whatever reason, they can also come after your main employers insurance company, since you are employed by them and covered under THEIR insurance in your day to day work. (even though you're covered under your own insurance for your side work) I have a good friend who can't do side work for that very reason. His employer told him he'd have to hit the road if he wanted to do side work.


I already work as an Independent Contractor to the firm that I do most of my work for. That was actually a topic of conversation during my meeting with him. I was wondering if I would even be covered by his insurance if I signed and sealed something. Took a few minutes of thought, but it appears that I wouldn't be covered since I am an independent contractor to his firm.

If I do side work, I am not endangering the firm that I do most of my work for, and, as an independent contractor, I get to keep a little more of the money coming to me (I do have to handle the tax thing, but that is not so bad).

He, the owner of the firm that I do the most work for, has even offered to help me by offering printing/plotting services and reviewing services for free (not bad...would have liked him to pay me a whole lot more, but, I tell ya, having what he is offering is really great and worth a whole lot more than I might even imagine...Kinda like having a mentor along with you [and paying you] while you start your own company...I like that).

Postings by myself are probably going to go way down for a number of reasons. Some of you may already know at least one of the reasons. The other reasons will likely include the time required to start a new company, running two operations at once, having a family and more. For those that were supportive, I give you many thanks (helped out a lot!). For the rest...I am not your judge (and you are not mine either.)

Be at peace, but know that there will be a time of reckoning and you will stand before Jesus Himself (not me).


----------



## rleon82 (Jan 10, 2007)

Check your private messages TM.

Rleon82


----------



## gatormech_e (Jan 10, 2007)

> I've just had my review and finally found out my raise for this year. 18%! Mostly because I passed my PE. I don't get it until I get back from maternity leave, but that's fine with me. It will definately help with catching up financially from being home for 3 months. Yeah!!


congrats, that's awesome! i'm still in the 'wait till after the april exam to try' mode.


----------



## gatormech_e (Jan 10, 2007)

> > > Well, looks like I will be looking for those side jobs since I only got $5000 raise.? Can easily triple what I make (and I make more than the average) by getting my own work.?
> > > :true:
> >
> >
> ...


good luck to you tmckeon.

hopefully, I'll pass the april exam. then i will need to send you my resume.


----------

